# Kel Tec KSG



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I have one on order.... If it shows up within the year, I'll be surprised. The demand for these is high:

http://www.gunblast.com/KelTec-KSG.htm


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Interesting design, I've always liked Kel-Tec's designs. I'm always wary about the execution of their designs. They durability of their products have been mediocre at times for me though.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

George Kelgren is a brilliant man & his initial designs have led to much money being made by other manufacturers directly copying his work (i.e. Ruger, etc.).

After all, the P11 broke the ground for small, concealable self defense pistols at the height of the magazine limitation with the 1994 AWB. Glock quickly jumped on the wave with the G26 & G27.

I just wish Mr. Kelgren used better asthetics in his designs. I like a nice looking firearm - and his use of "waffle patterns" and "Franken-bolts/screws" could serve better with alternatives more pleasing to the eye.

I personally have never had one of his products fail during use - and I have actually enjoyed doing some of the "fluff & buff" work to make them run better. They may not be pretty - but they to what they are designed to do with utilitarian efficiency.

The KSG is certainly designed with an anti-personnel mission in mind - and I can see it serving well in homes for defense. Will others attempt to copy this design? Time will only tell... I think Mr. Kelgren has learned from past copiers of his work - and is now patenting his designs for his latest offerings.

I know in the past - as when Ruger introduced the LCP - he would simply grin and say that it was a form of compliment that others were copying his work. P3ATs continue to sell well, as do the LCPs - the demand for the RFBs & KSGs will be extreme (resulting in the mark-ups seen today) for the foreseeable future.

I'm content to wait until the supply catches up and the prices stabilize at or near the MSRP before I take possession. I expect that might take a year or more...


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The mark ups are insane. I heard that a local shop (I won't name it, but you can guess) wants $3000 if I recall correctly.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

WoW!What??Ya think it will be a year before the price gets stabilized,I want one,but not(3000.00)that bad!!!I thought 800ish was to much.But Dang,I need ,must have,just dang!


----------

